# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > امنیت در SQL Server >  امنیت اس کیو ال

## Mostafa_

سلام دوستان 
میشه به صورت خلاصه بگین برای امنیت بالای دیتابیس باید چه کارهایی انجام داد ؟
با sql server 2016
ممنون

----------


## Mostafa_

دوستان امکاناتش هست راهنمایی کنین

----------


## Beginner67

این سوال من هم هست،برای ایجاد امنیت sql چه مسائلی رو باید مدنظر قرار داد؟

----------

